# emp scorp



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

is there anything i can keep him with? he has his wn 10 gal tank and he dont move muh. and what are the chances of him stinking me? will it hurt?

pics


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

His sting will be the equivalent of a bee sting. Emperor scorpions are generally peaceful arthropods and won't bite you unless you provoke it. You can keep him with other emperor scorpions but there are some slight rules to that (such as tank size).


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't put anything else with him in a 10 gallon.
A 10 gallon is good for one emperor, I wouldn't want to put two in there.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

huntx7 is right his sting will feel like a bee sting. The chances of 
it stinging you are pretty small. You have to watch out for its 
claws, they will put a hurtihng on you


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Don't put anything else with him in a 10 gallon.
> A 10 gallon is good for one emperor, I wouldn't want to put two in there.


I used to keep 3 Emperor Scorpions to gether. They are one of the few scorpions that can be housed together in groups.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce looking emp, the last shot is clean.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Bullsnake, you could not fit 3 emps in a 10 gallon, lol.
I know you're saying they can be kept in groups, but I wouldnt put more then one in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

look's co0l


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Bullsnake, you could not fit 3 emps in a 10 gallon, lol.
> I know you're saying they can be kept in groups, but I wouldnt put more then one in a 10 gallon.


























Yes you can


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Bullsnake, you could not fit 3 emps in a 10 gallon, lol.
> I know you're saying they can be kept in groups, but I wouldnt put more then one in a 10 gallon.


























Yes you can
[/quote]
Right. I never had them in a 10 gallon. It was a custom-made 1/2 height 20 gallon. But you could probably do it in a 10 gallon.

The scorpions seem to focus primarily on digging tunnels in the substrate and don't fight with each other , as far as i could see.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Bullsnake, you could not fit 3 emps in a 10 gallon, lol.
> I know you're saying they can be kept in groups, but I wouldnt put more then one in a 10 gallon.


























Yes you can
[/quote]

Ok, if you had 3 in a 10 gallon, they would hardly have room.
They could all fit in there, but they just wouldn't be comfortable.
They get to 6 inches or so in length, and IMO, 3 6 inch creatures can't live in something as small as a 10 gallon.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

you could definatly have 3 in a 10 gallon, all mine does is sit in his cave. They barely move at all man.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

TimmyTeam said:


> you could definatly have 3 in a 10 gallon, all mine does is sit in his cave. They barely move at all man.


I agree 100% emps are very inactive. If you have plenty of hiding 
spots and ledges 3 would be fine in a 10 gal for life.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

As long as there are two hides for each scorp you should be fine. Make sure they are well fed. BE SURE to remove preggo females. Keep babies with the mom.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

TimmyTeam said:


> you could definatly have 3 in a 10 gallon, all mine does is sit in his cave. They barely move at all man.


mine doesnt move either


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

iv got a spare 20gal long i think im gunna get myself afew mayb have a bash at breeding them or sumit.


----------

